# Mac Pro internal power cord needed



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was replacing the Optical Drive in a Mac Pro Quad 2.0 (2006 model). The optical drive tray caught hold of the power cord and cut one of the cords open and split some of the wires.

The optical drives are the old parallel type (master/slave) and not the new SATA. Is this power cord going to have a proprietary connector or will a run of the mill power connecter from a computer store work?

If it has to be a special apple one where can I get one, like a local Apple Store or would a place like Westworld be better? 

I'm in Edmonton AB.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Its a standard connector as that's a standard optical drive but not sure what you did or intend to do. Why not just tape them up. 
Or take a splitter ( there are two connectors for optical )

Photo might help


----------



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

When you slide the optical drive bay tray you have to put the cords behind. The power cord for the drives slipped under the tray and I exposed a wire tore the rubber coating off. I was thinking about just taping it up with electrical tape but I worry that the whole tower is Aluminum and I don't want to electrify the tower. The wire is lower than the connectors, if it was just the top connector I would have tapes it up and just used the lower one

It's a Mac Pro at work so I can't take a picture yet but if I get a chance I will.

The connectors for the optical drives are standard but it's the connector to the motherboard (logic board) that I'm not sure is standard or proprietary.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Tape it up with proper electrical tape...you would not be the first


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll second the electrical tape, thats pretty much exactly why it's made


----------



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

K, I will try the electrical tape first. If I start getting kernel panics then I'll replace the whole cable.

Any tips for repairing if with electrical tape.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

good tape
warm lighted work area
clean sticky edge to the tape 
wrap smoothly - don't over do it


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

MacDoc said:


> good tape
> warm lighted work area
> clean sticky edge to the tape
> wrap smoothly - don't over do it


Yep a couple of wraps that are done cleanly and securely are all you need. It's just meant as a replacement to the missing shielding.


----------



## Lee_Roy (Sep 1, 2007)

The surgery was a success. Thanks for all your help.


----------

